
Ask HN: Are there any other topics in FP then simple composition and CT - eskimobloood
Most of the articles about functional Programming are either simple descriptions on composition and currying or about how a monad is   just a monoid in the category of endofunctors. I wonder if there are no other topics in this field.
======
nlawalker
The articles on
[https://fsharpforfunandprofit.com/](https://fsharpforfunandprofit.com/) are
pretty good, particularly the ones about "Railway-Oriented Programming"
([https://fsharpforfunandprofit.com/posts/recipe-
part2/](https://fsharpforfunandprofit.com/posts/recipe-part2/))

